# Favroite Call to use



## hedaman (Jan 21, 2007)

* What is everybody's favroite call to use , box ,friction or diaphragm and what brand name do you like the best.*


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

My favorite call up until last year was my old Lynch Fool Proof box....this thing has called in more birds than I can even remember. Then last year I learned about some custom diaphragm calls made by Wisconsin state champion caller Jeff Fredrick. I used his Champions Choice call (sold through http://www.illusionsystems.com/ ) last spring and to tell you the truth, this is THE MOST realistic call I have ever used....it is unbelievable! Just a couple weeks ago I called Jeff and got a few of his '07 prototype "Stepback" diaphragm calls and was once again blown away....they sound awesome as well and are my NEW favorite call this year.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I just got a Rod Benson triple combo. It's a pot call with crystal on one side and slate on the other. I bought a few different strikers to mess around on it. I'm having a lot of fun playing with it, and look forward to using it this year.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ack, I'll have to give those a try. Could you PM me the phone number ?

The pot and peg, aka/slate caller is my choice of calls.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I currently have 2 that I use the most. Both a A-Way calls.

* Black Magic Mouth Call
* Fatal Attraction slate/glass call

This year I'm going to use the bantam box call that Shallowrio made me more along with a new copper pot call that I got from a tennesee call maker. I'll still be using the A-Way calls as well they have done me right over the past 6 seasons.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I have been a die hard diaphram caller for several years, specifically I like the Primos Diamond series. However I picked up a glass/slate call from Seth at Bully's Wild Turkey Calls and that is rapidly becoming my favorite. I can make that thing talk like no other pot I tried. I picked one up at the show, tried it for a few minutes and asked how much. Had to have it. I have yet to try it with any of my other pegs, should prove interesting. I can't wait til April to put it to the test.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I've got a Bully's pot call as well it sounds great. I used it a few times last year with success. It's part of the arsenal!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a A-way Slate call that I like alot...seen them at the deer and turkey expo and they said thier not making that call anymore my duddy wanted to pick one up....also like a dia for when they get in close....less movement...Mack


----------



## buzzkill (Jan 18, 2007)

I would stay away from pot calls with a composite or plastic pot. They will sound just like, well, plastic. Pot style friction calls made with a wood pot are by far the best. The Bully's pot (glass over slate w/a glass soundboard) has a walnut pot that definately enhances the realism of the call. The price of a Bully's friction call is a bit more than the "plastic" calls, but far less than a Cody or a Woodhaven pot style call that franky, doesn't sound any different. After you get a good call, buy a few custom strikers in different woods. It will give you distinctly different turkey sounds.


----------



## hedaman (Jan 21, 2007)

I use the Hurricane from Quaker Boy as my box call , I really like the sweet sounds I get from it .
I'm gonna check out that Illusion diaphragm , looks like it might do the trick.
Thanks again for the replys.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Mine is a HS Black Magic Aluminum Pot with a purpleheart striker, closely followed by a HS 360 slate pot call with a purpleheart striker.


----------



## Laker B (Feb 23, 2004)

My "go to" calls are a Cody slate and the Primos Freak. Love how the Freak straps to your leg. With liitle movement you can cast the sound in a different direction. My next one is a homemade tube call made out of a 1 1/2 to 1 1/4 sprinkler reducer, a latex glove ,and a rubber band. Called two longbeards last year, a day apart.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

buzzkill said:


> I would stay away from pot calls with a composite or plastic pot. They will sound just like, well, plastic. Pot style friction calls made with a wood pot are by far the best.


I strongly disagree. I have plastic pots calls that put some of the custom high dollar wooden calls to shame.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have said for years that I should retire my 25 year old Roger Latham True Tone box call. 

Every time I think I have found one to replace it at a show or in a store I buy it. When I get it out in the real world of the woods it gets put in the closet. Back out comes the Latham.

I did find a diaphragm call that I bought from Seth from Bully's that he was selling, before he got with Bully's, that was made in NY state. It earned a place in my call case along side my Perfection diaphragms. I called it my bitch hen. It can get down right nasty. The problem is the guy that was making them went out of business. 

Seth does handle a Bully's call that is similar in sound and almost as good.

I have been looking for a good slate type call for years as I had lost the one I liked some where in the woods. I finally bought a freak. By using different types of strikers it can be made to sound like a bevy of hens. I haven't lost it with it being strapped on my leg.


----------



## buzzkill (Jan 18, 2007)

Multibeard, 
the diaphram call you're talking about was made by Scott Benson. He had an advertisement in the back of the last edtion of NWTF's publication. He is apparently back in business. Which color tape/# of reeds/ cuts does this call have? I have a couple of the old Benson's (not Rod) mouth calls that are definately as good as you say they are. 

Hey Thunderhead... thanks for taking the bait! I thought I might rattle your cage with that plastic bit. You gonna bring those killer plastic pot calls to the Friction contest in Grand Rapids?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

buzzkill said:


> Hey Thunderhead... thanks for taking the bait! I thought I might rattle your cage with that plastic bit. You gonna bring those killer plastic pot calls to the Friction contest in Grand Rapids?


I was only replying to bad advise. My cage isn't rattled...lol

I know where Seth got his idea for his pots and who's calls modeled them them after.  He let me in on the company " secret " at Jays 2 years ago.
Didn't know there was a fricton call contest. Love to.
Where and when ?

BTW, could you PM me the address or phone number to send back a Bully's pot please ?
Need to get it fixed. 
I picked one up last year and the glass sounding board came loose and is ratteling around in the pot.
And no, I didn't drop it, it has never seen the woods. Been sitting with on a shelf with the rest of my " plastic " pots.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

buzzkill said:


> Multibeard,
> the diaphragm call you're talking about was made by Scott Benson. He had an advertisement in the back of the last edtion of NWTF's publication. He is apparently back in business. Which color tape/# of reeds/ cuts does this call have? I have a couple of the old Benson's (not Rod) mouth calls that are definately as good as you say they are. QUOTE]
> 
> Buzzkill That is the guy all right. I just looked. It has white tape, I believe it is a triple but may be a double with a v of latex that sticks out in the middle of the longer reed. That call can be made to sound out right nasty. I have gotten a lot of toms to gobble when nothing else would get them to sound off. It has also gotten a some hung up toms to come in and commit suicide. . Please PM me Scott's contact information if you would.
> ...


----------



## buzzkill (Jan 18, 2007)

Thunderhead, (and anyone else who might be interested)

The grand rapids open is on March 17 in the evening. There is both an open and a friction contest this year. The entry fee is only $5. I think that you have to register by 5pm, but I'm not entirely sure on that.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

3 reed batwing cut mouth call. Yelps,cuts, purrs, clucks, cackles, whines. Everything I need in the spring.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

buzzkill said:


> Thunderhead, (and anyone else who might be interested)
> 
> The grand rapids open is on March 17 in the evening. There is both an open and a friction contest this year. The entry fee is only $5. I think that you have to register by 5pm, but I'm not entirely sure on that.


Brent, have you got a link that you could post ?


----------

